# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  best way to scribe in ridge capping

## GarryS

Hi, 
Ive seen some ridge caps cut in to match "Custom Orb" and would like to do the same on a new 6m carport I'm building, does anyone have some suggestions on how to do it? 
Thanks :Confused:

----------


## Project1080

Get yourself a profile guage. Obtain the profile of the corrugated roof sheets, transfer to a cardboard strip, cut the shape in cardboard, then Bob's your uncle. You can repeat the profile on your ridge capping to your heart's content. 
Regards, 
Project 1080.

----------


## leeton

This is a good video...last time I looked I am pretty sure he showed how to cut the ridge capping. colourbond roof - Google Videos

----------

